# Pollinating



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

They are using the corn as a pollen source, or so it appears; however, corn doesn't need bees for pollination. Nice photos! I am working on getting a camera which will take better micro photos.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice catches in mid air.


----------



## petra79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Kirk Osborne said:


> They are using the corn as a pollen source, or so it appears; however, corn doesn't need bees for pollination. Nice photos! I am working on getting a camera which will take better micro photos.


Thanks for the info. Still learning. 
Not much into photography here. Just like to capture some neat moments when possible.


----------



## petra79 (Jun 9, 2013)

berkshire bee said:


> Nice catches in mid air.


Thanks. Only because there were so many out there that I think I got some mid air shots.


----------

